

Stealth Wear Aims to Make a Tech Statement - sethbannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/30/technology/stealth-wear-aims-to-make-a-tech-statement.html

======
mindcrime
If you needed any more evidence that the "cyberpunk future" is here, this
article has to be it.

A friend of mine has an idea for a project to build a tiara or necklace,
loaded with IR emitters, to emit enough IR radiation in the vicinity of her
head/face to blur her face out in pictures/video taken by surveillance cameras
/ Google Glass / etc. Most cheap cameras digital cameras (at least) do seem to
pick up IR radiation so it will probably work, at least for a while. But I
wonder if camera makers won't eventually start putting IR filters in? Or maybe
some already do?

------
doctorstupid
I think that P.K. Dick saw the future with his 'scramble suits':
[http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/content.asp?Bnum=997](http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/content.asp?Bnum=997)

 _...the wearer of a scramble suit was Everyman and in every combination..._

~~~
kstop
...now made irrelevant by gait analysis.

~~~
mindcrime
Couldn't you deter that by just putting a rock in your shoe?

~~~
MonkoftheFunk
little brother style

------
ctdonath
Why is the "stealth hoodie" just chest-up?

BTW snipers have been quite aware of the issue for some time. Tales told of a
sniper defeating a demonstration of an expensive automatic anti-sniper system
by borrowing someone's umbrella...

~~~
iacvlvs
From TFA: "In theory, this limits one’s visibility to aerial surveillance
vehicles employing heat-imaging cameras to track people on the ground."

